# Would like meet-up in Cancun



## tcoles (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to speak with a Canadian in Cancun who has successfully obtained an FM3 working visa. I would like to discuss the details in person as I am unable to obtain reliable answers. Please note that I have done plenty of research myself and now have questions regarding all the little details. Your help and consideration is much appreciated.

Thank you,


Tanner


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tcoles said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to speak with a Canadian in Cancun who has successfully obtained an FM3 working visa. I would like to discuss the details in person as I am unable to obtain reliable answers. Please note that I have done plenty of research myself and now have questions regarding all the little details. Your help and consideration is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


I'm not Canadian and I'm not in Cancun, but I have held an FM3 for 4 years. As far as I know, the requirements are the same for any foreigner, no matter where they're from, so I wonder why you want advice from a fellow Canuck. Just curious . . .


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

tcoles said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to speak with a Canadian in Cancun who has successfully obtained an FM3 working visa. I would like to discuss the details in person as I am unable to obtain reliable answers. Please note that I have done plenty of research myself and now have questions regarding all the little details. Your help and consideration is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty broad question for a working FM3

I have a working FM3 for a artist (musician)

You can get a working FM3 if you own a Mexician corp and you employ Mexicans but there are restrictions on what you can and can't do.

If you want to work at a hotel or be a waiter at a bar, I think the business has to sponsor you and they will get the working visa ... it's not easy to get, if you are doing work a mexician can do


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

abscissa said:


> That's a pretty broad question for a working FM3
> 
> I have a working FM3 for a artist (musician)
> 
> ...


I have an FM3 l_ucrativa_ and work as an English teacher, and it wasn't that hard to get.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

yes ... but you are teaching english (your first language) .... not serving tables or something that a mexican can do. Thats my point.

I have spoken to a lot of kids that were taught english by a spanish teacher ... and it wasn't good.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

abscissa said:


> yes ... but you are teaching english (your first language) .... not serving tables or something that a mexican can do. Thats my point.
> 
> I have spoken to a lot of kids that were taught english by a spanish teacher ... and it wasn't good.


Yes, that's true. There are also lots of Mexican English teachers, and it's true that many of them have a weak command of English. I teach privately to adults who are serious about improving their spoken English and who can afford my fee. Mexican teachers who do what I do usually charge a lot less, but you get what you pay for!


----------

